# Jboss5 installation from ports fails



## spybsd (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello,

I'm facing a strange issue when trying to build Jboss5 from ports.
I updated my ports tree running portsnap this morning and i'm still facing the issue.

Hereunder my configuration:


```
8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #

[root@spybsd:/usr/ports/java/jboss5]$ make install clean
...
...
...
BUILD FAILED
/usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/build/build.xml:197: You must specify value, location or refid with the name attribute

Total time: 29 seconds
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jboss5.
[root@spybsd:/usr/ports/java/jboss5]$
```

I tried to get the original build.xml file from sourceforge but it doesn't change anything.
Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 27, 2010)

Try again, but run a `make clean` in the port directory first, and if that fails, consider installing it as a package for now with `pkg_add -r jboss5` or `pkg_add -f -r jboss5` if the previous command finds newer dependency versions installed than it needs.


----------



## spybsd (Dec 28, 2010)

Unfortunatly those won't work too.

When i tried the build from ports after make clean, build failed with the very same error message.


```
BUILD FAILED
/usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/build/build.xml:197: You must specify value, location or refid with the name attribute

Total time: 30 seconds
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jboss5.
```

pkg_add way give me File Unavailalble....
I tried using ftp.freebsd.org and ftp.fr.freebsd.org

As from my reading i suspect a jdk issue and installed a new one openjdk.
So from now i have:


```
[root@spybsd:/usr/ports/java/jboss5]$ pkg_info |grep jdk
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_11 Java Development Kit 1.6.0_07.02
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_19    Java Development Kit 1.6.0
openjdk6-b20_5      Oracle's Java 6 virtual machine release under the GPL v2
[root@spybsd:/usr/ports/java/jboss5]$
[root@spybsd:/usr/ports/java/jboss5]$ pkg_info |grep apache
apache-ant-1.8.1    Java- and XML-based build tool, conceptually similar to mak
[root@spybsd:/usr/ports/java/jboss5]$
```

Right after that i tried to launch the build.sh shell script from the port directory


```
[root@spybsd:/usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/build]$ ls
total 188
drwxr-xr-x   4 root  wheel   512B Dec 28 10:50 .
drwxr-xr-x  35 root  wheel   1.0K Dec 28 10:49 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   108B May 22  2009 .classpath
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   364B May 22  2009 .project
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel    12K May 22  2009 VersionRelease.java
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel    81K May 22  2009 build-distr.xml
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel    12K May 22  2009 build-release.xml
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   2.8K May 22  2009 build.bat
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   2.4K Dec 28 10:50 build.log
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   3.5K May 22  2009 build.sh
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel    41K May 22  2009 build.xml
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   512B May 22  2009 docs
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   2.9K May 22  2009 eclipse.psf
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   512B May 22  2009 etc
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   2.5K Dec 28 10:50 local.properties
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   3.1K May 22  2009 pom.xml
[root@spybsd:/usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/build]$ sh build.sh
```

Shell script fails until i set my JAVA-HOME to openjdk.
Hereunder output of build.sh script:

```
init:

jboss-all-client:
    [mkdir] Created dir: /usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/build/output/temp
      [jar] Building jar: /usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/build/output/jboss-5.1.0.GA/client/jbossall-client.jar
   [delete] Deleting directory /usr/ports/java/jboss5/work/jboss-5.1.0.GA-src/build/output/temp

install:

most:

main:

BUILD SUCCESSFUL
Total time: 1 minute 43 seconds
```

And now i'm stuck again.
make install won't launch until i unset JAVA-HOME, and if i do so i'm back to my very first error...


----------



## spybsd (Jan 3, 2011)

Can it be a broken port?


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 12, 2011)

I was fooling around with this for a while, and it appears to be something wrong with apache-ant-1.8.1.  I downgraded to ant-1.7.1, and it runs just fine.  The problem appears to handling of <property> values specified between the <property> and </property> tags in the build.xml file, although I can't reproduce it with a simple build.xml.


----------

